# Morgenstern-Segge



## waterman (7. März 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

der Frühling naht, der Filter läuft seit 8 Stunden wieder und jetzt hab ich Ideen.

An Stelle von __ Schwertlilien möcht ich __ Seggen pflanzen, und zwar Morgensternseggen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Pflanzen?

Ich wollte zwei bis drei Pflanzen in einen Pflanzkorb (ca. 25 x 25 cm) setzen und dann drei Körbe nebeneinander, und in meinem rechteckigen Teich (früher Swimmingpool) an den Rand auf eine Abmauerung stellen, dass die Körbe fast ganz im Wasser stehen. Davor habe ich eine Schwimminsel mit allerlei blühenden Sumpfpflanzen (Primel, Vergissmeinnicht usw.). Ich denke die Blühpflanzen machen sich vor den horstigen Seggenbüschen, die schilfartig aussehen, ganz gut.

Was meint Ihr? Ist die Segge, im Korb gebändigt, gut fürs Wasser (Nährstoffentzug) und auch was fürs Auge?

Bei der Suche hier im Forum hab ich nix über die Morgensternsegge gefunden. Scheint selten zu sein. Aber in meinem Pflanzenbuch sieht sie ziemlich attraktiv aus.

Bin mal gspannt, ob Ihr mir etwas sagen könnt.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Annett (8. März 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Hallo Wil.

Deine gewünschte Pflanze hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mal bei Werner bestellt und direkt auf ca. 0cm gepflanzt. Leider ist sie nach ca. 1 Jahr eingegangen. Im nachhinein stand sie vermutlich noch zu nass. 
Schau mal hier bei Werner: http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product_info.php/info/p589_Carex-grayi-Carey.html
Da steht frisch bis feucht, was keinesfalls mit sumpfig oder nass zu verwechseln ist.

Für den neuen Teich hatte ich mir (glaube ich jedenfalls) ein Töpfchen gekauft und noch nicht gesetzt. Mal sehen, ob sich da jetzt im Frühjahr was regt.
In den Ufergraben kommen jedenfalls weder __ Seggen noch Minze. Beides hat einen zu großen Ausbreitungsdrang.
Auf Werners Seite kannst Du in die untere Suche mal "Carex" eingeben. Dort sind auch Arten dabei, die mehr Wasser an den Füßen vertragen.


----------



## waterman (8. März 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Hallo Annett,

danke für Deine Tipps. Bei Werner, war ich zwar vorher, hab aber jetzt ein zweites Mal durchgestöbert und traf dabei auf die Schlanksegge (Carex acuta). Dort ist die Schlanksegge beschrieben für Pflanzenfilter und guter Wasserklärer. Somit wäre das eine Alternative. 
Die ungebremste Ausbreitung kann ich ja mit meinen Körben verhindern. Bleibt nur die Frage, ob mit Korb überhaupt eine ordentliche Horstbildung möglich ist.

Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrung?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Annett (8. März 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Hallo Wil,

wenn der Topf groß genug ist, dann werden das (zumindest bei meinen __ Seggen) auch Horste.
Der erwähnte Ausbreitungsdrang bezieht sich bei mir eher auf die Aussamung. Ich kann nur empfehlen, die Samenstände zu entfernen, bevor sich die Seggen damit selbstständig machen.


----------



## waterman (8. März 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Hallo Annett,
meine Möglichkeit liegt bei Körben der Größe 30 x 30 cm, da wollte ich, um schneller ein schönes Bild zu haben, zwei oder drei Pflanzen reinsetzen, die man im nächsten Jahr vekleinern könnte, wenn das Wachstum groß ist. Wegen der Samenstände: Danke, guter Tipp. Die __ Rohrkolben schneide ich auch ab, bevor der Samen __ fliegen kann.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. März 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Hi Wil,

Annett hats ja schon geschrieben. Carex grayi will es frisch bis feucht (nicht im Wasser stehen, Staunässe verträgt sie nicht - vor allen im Winter ist das tödlich). Wenn pflanzen, dann an den Teichrand oberhalb des Wasserspiegels, die Wurzelspitzen dürfen aber den Wasserspiegel erreichen. Ich hatte sie vor 14 Jahren mal am ersten Teich, waren große Horste geworden. Nach dem damaligen Umbau hatte ich sie dann leider nicht mehr im normalen Teichpflanzensortiment gefunden. 

MfG Frank


----------



## waterman (8. März 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Hi,
dann ist die Carex grayi wohl raus aus meinem Plan. Bleibt die C. acuta (Schlanksegge)?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Christine (8. März 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Hallo Wil,

ich kann Dir noch diese [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8/]Segge hier[/URL] empfehlen. Die ist auch absolut pflegeleicht, horstbildend und vermehrungsfreudig (Samen).


----------



## Redlisch (8. März 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

oder wie wäre es mit __ Igelkolben ?

Die Frucht sieht ja deiner ausgewählten Morgensternsegge sehr ähnlich.

Die Ausbreitung hält sich bei mir in grenzen, scheint Standorttreu zu sein.
Ich habe ihn bei mir um die ZST gepflanzt auf -30 bis -40, scheint sich dort wohl zu fühlen.

Axel


----------



## sister_in_act (8. März 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

die von Elschen empfohlene Flaschenbürstensegge habe ich auch im und am teich.sieht toll aus, ist unempfindlich und hat schon wieder grüne blätter bei mir.

gruß ulla


----------



## waterman (9. März 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

__ Igelkolben ist eine gute Idee.
Laut Wikipedia ist eine Vergesellschaftung mit __ Seggen gut möglich. Da lässt sich was machen.
Gruß Wil


----------



## Elfriede (9. März 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Hallo Wil,

auch die Kugelsimse bildet schöne Horste. Leider ist sie auf dem angehängten Foto schon verblüht (unterer Bildrand) und noch nicht ausgelichtet und sieht deshalb etwas verwildert aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## waterman (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Hallo Axel, 
ich sehe gerade du hast den __ Igelkolben -30 bis -40 cm? Das sind ja wieder ganz neue Möglichkeiten für mich.

Hallo Ulla, wie tief sitzt die Flaschenbürstensegge bei dir? 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Redlisch (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Hiho Wil


waterman schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> ich sehe gerade du hast den __ Igelkolben -30 bis -40 cm? Das sind ja wieder ganz neue Möglichkeiten für mich.
> Wil



er kriecht bei mir sogar von selbst noch tiefer, 2 neue Pflanzen kommen auf -50cm raus. Der Ausbreitungsdrang hält sich allerdings in Grenzen, pro Jahr max 20cm. Alles in allen eine sehr dankbare Pflanze.

Axel


----------



## waterman (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Danke Axel, das ist eine sehr gut Nachricht 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Morgenstern-Segge*

Hallo,

statt Segge hatte ich mich für __ Igelkolben entschieden.
Echt schöne Dolden:

Gruß
Wil


----------

